# vnc über lightdm

## wuesti

Mit Hilfe von TightVNC habe ich vnc ans Laufen gebracht, wenn es mit /etc/init.d/vnc start starte.

Beim weiteren Googlen bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass man vnc auch über den von mir benutzten lightdm starten kann.

```
cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf

[VNCServer]

enabled=true

command=Xvnc -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc/ 

#Wird benötigt, weil Xvnc noch in /usr/X11 nach fonts sucht.

port=5900

width=1600

height=900

depth=8
```

Das scheint auch ansatzweise zu funktionieren, denn der XServer wird angezeigt. Doch es bleibt eine graue Fläche.

```
cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log

[+9.04s] DEBUG: Got VNC connection from 192.168.1.24:58201

[+9.04s] DEBUG: Seat: Starting

[+9.04s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating greeter session

[+9.04s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating display server of type x

[+9.04s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/xvnc-2.log

[+9.04s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:2

[+9.04s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Launching Xvnc server

[+9.04s] DEBUG: Launching process 14434: /usr/bin/Xvnc -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc/ :2 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:2 -inetd -nolisten tcp -geometry 1600x900 -depth 8

[+9.04s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Waiting for ready signal from Xvnc server :2

[+9.04s] DEBUG: Registering seat with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat1

[+9.04s] DEBUG: Got signal 10 from process 14434

[+9.04s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Got signal from Xvnc server :2

[+9.04s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Connecting to XServer :2

[+9.04s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Error connecting to XServer :2

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Process 14434 exited with return value 0

[+19.07s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Xvnc server stopped

[+19.07s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-2: Removing X server authority /var/run/lightdm/root/:2

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Seat: Display server stopped

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping; greeter display server failed to start

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping session

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Seat: Session stopped

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopped

[+19.07s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping session

```

Die erwähnte Log-Datei ist leer.

Weiß jemand Rat?

----------

## wuesti

Lightdm übergibt das authfile mit -auth -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:1. Damit kommen weder tightvnc noch tigervnc zurecht. -auth ist auch nicht dokumentiert.

X11vnc kommt damit zwar klar, spiegelt aber nur den Desktop :0, was nur sinnvoll ist, wenn der Client die gleiche Auflösung hat, wie der Server.

```
 cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log

[+24.51s] DEBUG: Got VNC connection from 192.168.1.24:59050

[+24.51s] DEBUG: Seat: Starting

[+24.51s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating greeter session

[+24.51s] DEBUG: Seat: Creating display server of type x

[+24.51s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-1: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/xvnc-1.log

[+24.51s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-1: Writing X server authority to /var/run/lightdm/root/:1

[+24.51s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-1: Launching Xvnc server

[b][+24.51s] DEBUG: Launching process 3325: /usr/bin/Xvnc :1 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -inetd -nolisten tcp -geometry 1600x900 -depth 8[/b]

[+24.51s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-1: Waiting for ready signal from Xvnc server :1

[+24.51s] DEBUG: Registering seat with bus path /org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat1

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Process 3325 terminated with signal 6

[+24.54s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-1: Xvnc server stopped

[+24.54s] DEBUG: DisplayServer xvnc-1: Removing X server authority /var/run/lightdm/root/:1

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Seat: Display server stopped

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping; greeter display server failed to start

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping session

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Seat: Session stopped

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopped

[+24.54s] DEBUG: Seat: Stopping session
```

```
/usr/bin/Xvnc :1 -auth /root/.vnc/passwd  -nolisten tcp -geometry 1600x900   

Xvnc TigerVNC 1.4.2 - built Dec  9 2015 08:07:56

Copyright (C) 1999-2015 TigerVNC Team and many others (see README.txt)

See http://www.tigervnc.org for information on TigerVNC.

Underlying X server release 11701000, The X.Org Foundation

Wed Dec  9 13:59:09 2015

 vncext:      VNC extension running!

 vncext:      Listening for VNC connections on all interface(s), port 5901

 vncext:      created VNC server for screen 0

Wed Dec  9 13:59:41 2015

 Connections: accepted: 192.168.1.24::53906

 SConnection: Client needs protocol version 3.8

 SConnection: Client requests security type VncAuth(2)

Wed Dec  9 13:59:45 2015

[b] SVncAuth:    neither Password nor PasswordFile params set[/b]

 SConnection: AuthFailureException: No password configured for VNC Auth

 Connections: closed: 192.168.1.24::53906 (No password configured for VNC Auth)
```

Besser wäre

```
/usr/bin/Xvnc :1 -passwordfile /root/.vnc/passwd  -nolisten tcp -geometry 1600x900

Xvnc TigerVNC 1.4.2 - built Dec  9 2015 08:07:56

Copyright (C) 1999-2015 TigerVNC Team and many others (see README.txt)

See http://www.tigervnc.org for information on TigerVNC.

Underlying X server release 11701000, The X.Org Foundation

Wed Dec  9 14:02:09 2015

 vncext:      VNC extension running!

 vncext:      Listening for VNC connections on all interface(s), port 5901

 vncext:      created VNC server for screen 0

Wed Dec  9 14:02:15 2015

 Connections: accepted: 192.168.1.24::53907

 SConnection: Client needs protocol version 3.8

 SConnection: Client requests security type VncAuth(2)

Wed Dec  9 14:02:19 2015

 VNCSConnST:  Server default pixel format depth 24 (32bpp) little-endian rgb888

 VNCSConnST:  Client pixel format depth 24 (32bpp) little-endian rgb888

Wed Dec  9 14:02:22 2015

 Connections: closed: 192.168.1.24::53907 (Clean disconnection)

 SMsgWriter:  framebuffer updates 3

 SMsgWriter:    Tight rects 3, bytes 48

 SMsgWriter:    raw bytes equivalent 17280036, compression ratio 360000.750000
```

Leider kann ich lightdm nicht dazu überreden, eine vernünftige Kommandozeile zu übergeben. Aus 

```
cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf 

command=Xvnc :1 -passwordfile /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -inetd -nolisten tcp -geometry 1600x900 -depth 8

```

 macht er 

```
cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log

[+14.77s] DEBUG: Launching process 3637: /usr/bin/Xvnc :1 -passwordfile /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -inetd -nolisten tcp -geometry 1600x900 -depth 8 :1 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -inetd -nolisten tcp -geometry 1024x768 -depth 8
```

----------

